# BIOS Update abgebrochen



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Hey Jungs,

habn mehr oder weniger großes Problem. 
Und zwar hab ich eben mein BIOS Update für das ASUS x370 Pro von 511 auf 515 gemacht und meine Freundin hat versehentlich beim Staubsaugen den Stecker vom PC herausgezogen.
Jetzt wollte ich ihn wieder an machen, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Weiß jetzt nun nicht was ich machen kann, hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?

Neue Freundin ist schon bestellt.

Dank für jede Hilfe.

/edit: von 511 auf 515.


----------



## tobse2056 (1. April 2017)

in deinem Handbuch oder http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...WEB.pdf?_ga=1.115797766.1640588890.1484717685

Seite 3-34 .

Wie das genau geht wird dir hoffentlich jemand mitm Asus Mainboard sagen können.Hab nur was was gehört  von Stick mit Fat32 formatieren und das Bios draufpacken aber wie und genau das geht.  kein plan


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

hmm..., das erste mal hatte ich auch die update datei auf einen stick gezogen und so auf 504er bios geupdated, beim zweiten mal über das Program von Asus, sowie jetzt. Ich versuchs mal, mit dem Stick und dem aktuellen Bios. Denke aber nicht das es klappt, da nicht mal mehr das Bios bootet sondern echt einfach nur die Bildschirme schwarz bleiben-. :/


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

Glückwunsch, da hat dir deine Freundin einen hübschen Neet Briefbeschwerer organisiert. 

Wenn das Board kein Dual BIOS oder Backup BIOS besitzt ist das Board Geschichte, und beim schnellen durchblättern der Hersteller Daten konnte ich in der Hinsicht nichts finden.
Das Teil scheint nicht einmal einen austauschbaren Speicherchip fürs BIOS zu haben den man austauschen könnte.

Entweder du schickst es auf gut Glück ein oder hängst es dir an die Wand.


----------



## markus1612 (1. April 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, da hat dir deine Freundin einen hübschen Neet Briefbeschwerer organisiert.
> 
> Wenn das Board kein Dual BIOS oder Backup BIOS besitzt ist das Board Geschichte, und beim schnellen durchblättern der Hersteller Daten konnte ich in der Hinsicht nichts finden.
> Das Teil scheint nicht einmal einen austauschbaren Speicherchip fürs BIOS zu haben den man austauschen könnte.
> ...



Für den Hersteller sollte es, evtl eben gegen Vergütung, kein Problem sein, ein funktionsfähiges BIOS aufzuspielen.
Einfach mal bei Asus anfragen @TE.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Für den Hersteller sollte es, evtl eben gegen Vergütung, kein Problem sein, ein funktionsfähiges BIOS aufzuspielen.
> Einfach mal bei Asus anfragen @TE.



Asus und Endkunden Support, der war gut. 
Gut das noch 1. April ist, sonst hät ich das fast ernst genommen.


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Ja super. Das mit dem USB Stick hat auch nicht funktioniert...
Es ist doch erst Samstag :/ Kann das nicht an nem Montag passieren..


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

Das mit dem USB Stick funktioniert eben nur bei nem Board was zumindest noch ins BIOS kommt, das ist eher dafür da wenn die neuere Version Probleme mit der Stabilität hat oder sonst irgendwie fehlerhaft ist.
Bei nem laufenden BIOS Update wo der Strom getrennt wird ist in aller Regel das BIOS hinterher Schrott, wenn es kein zweites gibt bzw. eine Backup Option wo das Standart BIOS wiederhergstellt wird.

Ich würds jedenfalls mal versuchen es einzuschicken, eventuell ist der Händler oder Asus so Kulant und schickt dir ein neues, fehlerhafte Boards mit den neuen AMD Chipsätzen dürften die Tage ja häufiger bei denen anlanden, denke die Chancen stehen daher nicht sooo schlecht.

Edit: Schonmal daran gedacht das dass ein fieser Aprilscherz von deiner Freundin war?


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Das mit dem USB Stick funktioniert eben nur bei nem Board was zumindest noch ins BIOS kommt, das ist eher dafür da wenn die neuere Version Probleme mit der Stabilität hat oder sonst irgendwie fehlerhaft ist.
> Bei nem laufenden BIOS Update wo der Strom getrennt wird ist in aller Regel das BIOS hinterher Schrott, wenn es kein zweites gibt bzw. eine Backup Option wo das Standart BIOS wiederhergstellt wird.
> 
> Ich würds jedenfalls mal versuchen es einzuschicken, eventuell ist der Händler oder Asus so Kulant und schickt dir ein neues, fehlerhafte Boards mit den neuen AMD Chipsätzen dürften die Tage ja häufiger bei denen anlanden, denke die Chancen stehen daher nicht sooo schlecht.
> ...



Teurer Aprilscherz

Gibt vlt doch noch Hoffnung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Monster im Hintergrund


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

SimplyLeet schrieb:


> Teurer Aprilscherz
> 
> Gibt vlt doch noch Hoffnung.
> https://abload.de/img/20170401_221448y1s4v.jpg
> Monster im Hintergrund



Genau davon sprach ich, das geht nur wenn der Rechner wenigstens rudimentär bootet.
Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück, viel Hoffnung mach ich dir aber nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. April 2017)

Heftig und das vor Sonntag, man man, da denkt man sich wirklich warum das ganze nicht 5min später passieren konnte, oder warum konnte deine Freundin zur der Zeit des Flashes nicht einfach kurz den Müll raus bringen können, echt ärgerlich, wie weit war dein Flash? 

für das nächste mal, falls du sowas noch mal machen solltest, dann Haus frei von festen und Stör Quellen, wzb Kindern oder Tiere, eine Katze zB kann dir auch gut in die Karten spucken.

eine Lösung hab ich leider nicht,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

Schon mal diesen Weg versucht?


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Genau davon sprach ich, das geht nur wenn der Rechner wenigstens rudimentär bootet.
> Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück, viel Hoffnung mach ich dir aber nicht.



Hm ja, scheint ja auch nichts anderes zu ssin als das was ich schon versucht habe. :/


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Hi, ja, von dem reden wir momentan. Mehr als die aktuell Mainboard Version auf den USB Stick ziehen, einstecken und PC an machen ist das ja nicht. 

Bildschirm bleibt aber schwarz und tut sich nichts. Hm eventuell muss ich den Stick boot fährst machen?


----------



## KonterSchock (1. April 2017)

Es kann nichts starten wenn das Brett kein Fundament hat wodrauf alles andere auf baut, dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben es einzuschicken, aber du musst damit rechnen das man dich im Regen stehen lässt, da eigen Verschulden und auf eigener Gefahr.

Vielleicht  gibt es ein pc laden in deiner Nähe, vielleicht können die helfen?


----------



## Sverre (1. April 2017)

USB Stick  FAT 32/16/12 formatiert /kleiner 8GB? 
Bios drauf und umbenennen...
ruhig 5 Minuten warten...


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> USB Stick  FAT 32/16/12 formatiert /kleiner 8GB?
> Bios drauf und umbenennen...
> ruhig 5 Minuten warten...



Hab nur 16 und 32gb, aber sollte ja keinen Unterschied machen. In was genau umbenennen?

Edit: USB Stick leuchtet nicht einmal fällt mir gerade auf. Glaub echt es ist hinüber. 
Wenn ich das Mainboard einschicken dann sag ich sicher nicht das meine alte ausversehen was ausgestreckt hat. Funktioniert einfach nicht mehr seit dem BIOS Update und fertig.


----------



## Sverre (1. April 2017)

Das bios soll laut Handbuch doch immer umbenannt werden...

Handbuch Seite 3-1 in...
X370PRO.CAP

Wobei ich auch denke das es nicht funtzt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

Wie ich schon sagte, da wird nix passieren, das EZ Flash Tool funktioniert nur wenn das BIOS wenigstens läd, da bestimmte Daten des Tools, die notwendig sind damit es läuft, dort hinterlegt sind.
Ich bin mir zu mindestens 95% sicher das du da mit dem Stick oder der CD rumhantieren kannst bis du schwarz wirst, auch ein Bootbares Device wird dir nix nützen, ohne das dem Rechner überhaupt irgend eine Routine sagt, das er ein Rechner ist und kein Stein, um das mal überspitzt auszudrücken.


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

USB Stick leuchtet nicht einmal fällt mir gerade auf. Glaub echt es ist hinüber. 
Wenn ich das Mainboard einschicken dann sag ich sicher nicht das meine alte ausversehen was ausgestreckt hat. Funktioniert einfach nicht mehr seit dem BIOS Update und fertig.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

Nur einschicken und vermerken das es nicht mehr funktioniert und gut...
Wenn es geprüft wird... wird eh auf den ersten Knopfdruck ersichtlich das das BIOS Schrott ist, aber da derzeit wohl reihenweise Mainboards dort anlanden, wird es keinen wundern, ich geh schon davon aus das du ein neues erhälst.


----------



## SimplyLeet (1. April 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Das bios soll laut Handbuch doch immer umbenannt werden...
> 
> Handbuch Seite 3-1 in...
> X370PRO.CAP
> ...



Mein Freund, ich liebe dich. Ich wünsche dir nur das Beste für deinen weiteren Lebensweg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umbenennen war es wohl. USB Stick hat plötzlich angefangen mit leuchten.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2017)

Reklamiere das Mainboard.
Sag einfach, dass es nicht mehr startet und gut.
Du kriegst dann ein neues und fertig.
Das mit dem Bios Flashen lässt du einfach bei der Fehlerbeschreibung der RMA weg.

Was. geht wieder?


----------



## Sverre (1. April 2017)

In guten wie in schlechten Flashzeiten..... küss deine Freundin...


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> In guten wie in schlechten Flashzeiten..... küss deine Freundin...



Oder mal verhauen -- natürlich ganz sanft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, da wird nix passieren, das EZ Flash Tool funktioniert nur wenn das BIOS wenigstens läd, da bestimmte Daten des Tools, die notwendig sind damit es läuft, dort hinterlegt sind.
> Ich bin mir zu mindestens 95% sicher das du da mit dem Stick oder der CD rumhantieren kannst bis du schwarz wirst, auch ein Bootbares Device wird dir nix nützen, ohne das dem Rechner überhaupt irgend eine Routine sagt, das er ein Rechner ist und kein Stein, um das mal überspitzt auszudrücken.


??? Halb kaputt gibt es doch nicht sondern nur ja oder nein ansonsten wäre da ja nix von Crash free

Ach sieh an, geht die Kerze doch an.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. April 2017)

Na, dann war das BIOS aber nicht schrott, hast du nach dem missglückten Flashversuch mal das BIOS resetet?

Trotzdem, schön wenn's wieder läuft.


----------



## Sverre (1. April 2017)

Da ist ein  nicht überschreibbares MiniBIOS vorgeschaltet, was nur flashen kann für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. April 2017)

Interessante Ausgangs Position.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (2. April 2017)

Manchmal haben Frauen ein paar andere Streicheleinheiten verdient  Da haste aber nochmal echt Glück gehabt. Und das nächste Mal vermine dein Umfeld des PC's, meine Maus macht auch gern bei mir mein PC aus wenn ich nicht davor sitze.... man muss ja Strom sparen


----------

